# HalloweenTrade.Com



## Screamhaunt (Jan 7, 2004)

If you would like to buy, sell Halloween Products, this place is for you, we've recently sparked the site. We'll be giving aways some FREE products this year to those that register on the site. I'm talking EXPENSIVE goodies.

I must offer some thanks though.

Larry (your host) has been incredibly good to me.

I support his vision 100%. Although I haven't been on here in a long time, I kind of consider this young man as a "grandpap" of the industry. Yeah, I know he's not old but he inspired me a very long time ago.

Larry, back when you had the very first HF, I fondly remember the platform. I'm kind of stuck on it man.

Things in 2010 are going to wonderful, the KARMA is incredible this year.

Yes, I have some endeavors of my own, but this place will ALWAYS have a place in my heart.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Thanks much Screamhaunt! I really appreciate the kind words. Great to see you here. I know that you are a busy dude.

Screamhaunt is one of most standup guys that you could ever know. I also support Screamhaunt in his great projects. He is one of the few people who I have worked with that always has 100% integrity.

HalloweenTrade.com seems to be awesome. Give it a shot.


----------



## Screamhaunt (Jan 7, 2004)

*You're The Man*

Larry,

I hardly deserve any praise from you.

I'd have to say that "you're" a man of integrity.

From experience, you've always kept your word, always been a dignified member of the Haunt Community.

You gave us ALL the very first forum, related to the industry that we could all enjoy.

GIVE ME THAT BIO!

Don't be humble..................BIO?

This whole net thing taught me a lesson. There are those I respect and those that I don't. An inch for me deserves a mile. Larry never asked me for anything and always GAVE to me.

I mean come on, who's like that anymore. Pffft, no one.

Thanks for "your" kind words. I'm kind of taken back.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

You are very kind. I always have to give credit to our fantastic community for working with me to help make this place great. 

I am very sincere in my words. Since you run some of the best home haunt / Halloween sites you certainly have made your place in the industry.

.....thank you..... no need to reply to this one....we do not want a compliment fest.


----------



## Screamhaunt (Jan 7, 2004)

Larry please,
I deserve absolutely nothing. I did my internet thing the same way you did.
Ok, I might have followed your ways many years ago.

Thank you. Seriously, thank you for what you did for HT. It was very generous and honestly, you never hosed me.

I love You for that Mr. Trustworthy Larry.

You always kept your word.

You also love your sponsors.


----------



## Screamhaunt (Jan 7, 2004)

Cont'd

The thing I think people should remember is that on websites such as this, sponsors are extremely important. For the folks that have sponsors, show them the love LOL because as you know they pay the bills.

People that are fond of the HalloweenForum and other sites Larry maintains should always remember to contribute "back" to the site by visiting his sponsors and consider purchasing from his sponsors "first" before you give another merchant your business.

This keeps Larry's cost down and allows him to bring you new sites, update his older ones and keeps everything running efficiently. 

I have to compliment Larry because of the way he puts 1000% into his campaigns. 

As far as HT is concerned, I'm hoping that it has a somewhat successful year, the site has been through a lot in the past. We had to close it down after it sat dead for two years and completely revamped it.

Anyhoo, it's good to be back around on here.


----------

